# Proud new oener/RB25DET & North American-compatible parts?!



## robotpepper (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys,
Picked up my 93 R33 GTS25t with an RB25DET in it yesterday and LOVE IT! Having lots of fun, lots of attention, etc.

After looking around though, I can't seem to find much info on compatible parts with the RB25 engine (ie. oil filter/air filter/spark plugs, etc.) Have I missed something or can someone point me in the right direction? Would like to get all new stuff on this thing soon!!

Thanks for any info and input


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

Sign up on Skylineownerusa.com ... That forum will help a ton...


----------



## robotpepper (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks! done and done!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

robotpepper said:


> thanks! done and done!


Cool... What's your username on SOUSA..?


----------



## robotpepper (Jul 27, 2009)

same as here


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

robotpepper said:


> same as here


Cool, I'll hit you up on there with some reps to get you going...


----------



## robotpepper (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks a ton man, really appreciate it


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

another fine Canadian skyline owner welcome

if you havent already join up at GTRCanada.com and GTRPWR Forums - Powered by vBulletin tons of info, lots of people and parts... very good sponsors of the sites as well which makes getting good quality parts that much easier to aquire


----------

